

Inside Ten of the World’s Largest Data Centers - nowsourcing
http://wikibon.org/blog/inside-ten-of-the-worlds-largest-data-centers/

======
derrickpetzold
For those that have never been in one. Those pics really don't due any
justice. Vids would have been better. Datacenters are cold and they are loud.
Those qualities just don't come across with pics.

~~~
dfox
Several of our customers thought about building their own largish datacenter
in some unused commercial spaces they own. While they often had some idea
about requirements of electricity and connectivity, not a single one thought
about the incredible noise coming from all this hardware (or HVAC
requirements, for that matter).

------
phlux
>Error establishing a database connection

Ironic.

~~~
spoiledtechie
Dont you love it when HNs brings down a website.

